# Benchmade Volli - REVIEW



## BR101 (Mar 8, 2013)

*
Specifications:*
Overall Length: 7.78"
Blade Length: 3.26"
Blade Thickness: 0.10"
Blade Material: S30V Stainless Steel
Blade Hardness: 58-60 HRC
Blade Style: Drop-Point; Ambidextrous Thumb-Studs
Handle Material: G10 w/ stainless steel liners
Closed Length: 4.42"
Handle Thickness: 0.56"
Clip: Split-Arrow; Reversible
Lock Mechanism: AXIS-ASSIST Lock
Weight: 4.28 oz.
Made in USA

Today I am reviewing the new Benchmade Volli. The Volle is a new line for 2013 that uses Benchmades trademark Axis-assist for quick one handed operations. I've been using this knife for the last few days and I must say, the Volli reminds me of a more refined barrage and makes for an excellent EDC knife choice.











The business end of the Volli is constructed out of S30V stainless steel. S30V is a little tougher than 154CM which you'd find on the barrages. It will also hold an edge slightly longer than 154CM as well. The only downside to S30V I can think off the top of my head is it's a little harder to service. But the trade off is well worth it in my opinion. 


Out of the box this knife was and still is razor sharp! This is probably the sharpest Benchmade knife I've got to date. The thin profile of the blade makes it a excellent slicer. While carrying this knife I've used it extensively to break down thick shipping cardboard boxes, ropes and a bunch of other misc items. I came across about 8ft of 1.5" tow rope in the back of the garage. Without much effort it sliced right through it. I am pretty confident this knife would execute just about every EDC cutting task.


Opening and closing the Volli is made easy with the Axis assist system. Whether your left or right handed makes no difference, with a little press on the thumb stud the blade fly's open very fast and smooth.











The handle on the Benchmade Volli is constructed using black contoured G10 handles. The scales on this knife aren't gritty textured like the Benchmade 300SN or the 915 Triage. Rather a smooth elegant texture that almost feels like a sleek smooth aluminum or titanium scale in my opinion. The ergonomics are great and I am able to get a firm purchase on the handle with absolutely no problems.






Here is the Benchmade Volli (left) and the Benchmade 585 (right). At first glance you see the 585 is thicker in the handle because of the full stainless liners. But what you don't see is, the Volli has full stainless liners that are built into the G10 scales. And in typical Benchmade fashion, there milled out for weight savings. And you can see the Volli and the Barrage share similar checkered backspacers. 











The pocket clip is Benchmades standard split-arrow design. While it's not my favorite pocket clip Benchmade uses. They did manage to place it rather high on the handle so it could conceal most of the knife in the pocket as you see above.

*More Pictures:*
- Volli next to BM585bk 1
- Volli next to BM585bk 2
- Side-by-Side 1 (585, Volli, 300sn, 530)
- Side-by-Side 2 (585, Volli, 300sn, 530)
- In Hand Close
- In Hand Open


*My final conclusion on the Benchmade Volli:* For the price you can't go wrong. The Benchmade volli is spring assisted, uses top shelf materials like S30V, G10 scales, and has elegant ergonomics. And best of all, it's made in the USA and backed by Benchmades awesome Lifetime warranty!

Be sure to check out my *website* for other cool gear reviews.


----------



## BR101 (Mar 8, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice review! I'm a huge fan of Benchmade's Axis spring assisted opening knives. How much is the Volli going for?


----------



## 42 (Mar 20, 2013)

HIDblue said:


> Nice review! I'm a huge fan of Benchmade's Axis spring assisted opening knives. How much is the Volli going for?



I paid $102 at Cutleryshoppe.com. They seem to have the best prices on Benchmade knives.


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 20, 2013)

42 said:


> I paid $102 at Cutleryshoppe.com. They seem to have the best prices on Benchmade knives.



Thanks 42!


----------



## Driftwood7 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the review on this knife I've been on the fence about buying this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BR101 (Mar 24, 2013)

No problem. Glad you guys enjoyed the review.


----------

